# Terrible One Progression (pictures)



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

So I'm bored as hell, and I'm not done scrapping together my next bmx so while this bike still has most of its pieces here it is. fyi the frame, fork, sprocket, stem are for sale.

Frame- Progression (1999)
Stem- Primo Pro
Bars- FBM
Grips- Primo
Barends- Primo
Forks- Pitchfork
Sprocket- T1 39T
Chain- KMC
Cranks- Profile
BB- Profile
Pedals- Primo
Seat- Senor
Post- Shadow
Clamp- Kink
Front Wheel- Profile laced to Hazard Lite
Back Wheel- Profile Cassette (14T) laced Hazard Lite


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Yea T1!!! That bikes a bit experienced, but that only makes it sicker.

The fork...is it 3/8" specific or is that an adapter in there for 14mm dropouts?...I have to ask because I need a 14mm fork for my new build...which I just got the frame for, so I'll guess I'll post pictures up.

Love it.


----------



## dirtjumper202 (May 11, 2007)

tibug said:


> Yea T1!!! That bikes a bit experienced, but that only makes it sicker.
> 
> The fork...is it 3/8" specific or is that an adapter in there for 14mm dropouts?...I have to ask because I need a 14mm fork for my new build...which I just got the frame for, so I'll guess I'll post pictures up.
> 
> Love it.


nope 3/8" only, sorry man


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

dirtjumper202 said:


> nope 3/8" only, sorry man


Shucks...that's alright...thanks anyway.


----------



## t1maglio (Jun 10, 2008)

I LOVED my progression. I had a second gen and it was such a sweet frame. I would recommend this to anyone!


----------

